# Cool new videos



## NarrowStreetFilms (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey all. It's been busy so I haven't been posting much videos, but here are two for your enjoyment:











Let me know what you think!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 18, 2012)

"I am ninja, you are ninja, we are ninja too" ....please remember to save a ninja (Enter the Dojo). 

Thanks for Sharing, 

Chris


----------



## Sanke (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok, so these are just films you (presumably) made for a bit of fun, right?
If they are demonstrations of martial arts, they're terrible. I get the feeling that's not what they're about, but that also makes me wonder why you've decided to post them on this site, particularly in the 'Members in Motion' section. It's really for actual demos of martial arts, rather than fantasy films.

As for the films themselves, no offence, but I'm not a fan. A bit too cheesy for my taste. Special effects weren't bad though. Seen any of Freddie Wong's work (http://www.youtube.com/user/freddiew?feature=results_main)? Really cool stuff, and he's got video tutorials for gun-fire, blood effects etc, check him out.


----------



## K-man (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, I'm no expert so apart from saying that I prefer the second for its realism. I found the spinning kicks in the first video were a bit high.  That said, the techniques, to me, seemed quite crisp and nicely executed.  Of course there is one person, posting on another thread, who will be far more able than me to critique the video and give you the valuable feedback you need to improve your overall knowledge and ability. 

BTW.  I did enjoy them. Good work.  :asian:


----------



## NarrowStreetFilms (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone! Sorry if this is the wrong forum to post in, what is a more appropriate one? As far as the martial arts go, we have to balance realistic technique versus what looks good on camera. Sometimes what we do leans more one way than the other. Now that we have filmed some fantasy-ish pieces, we'll probably lean more on realism.

Thanks again!


----------



## mmartist (Jun 22, 2012)

They are not that bad for home made videos


----------

